# Any One Else Thinking About Getting A Motorcycle Because Of Gas Prices?



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm probably going to go thru with it even though I drive less and spend less on gas than some my gas savings would more than make a motorcycle payment.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thought about it, but since DW transferred from Corporate office to campus office, where I work, we are car pooling with each other to save gas.

Don't know if any one has heard of Erickson Retirement Communities but we both work for it.

Bob


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I actually had a Yamaha Zuma 50cc scooter just for that purpose. I wanted a dual sport bike but the DW said no. I then sold the scooter earlier this spring for a nice profit! I know drive the eco friendly car and the DW drives the TV 10 blocks to the park n ride.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I have had a motorcycle for some time now... But with a 90 mile round trip to work I find myself riding it every oppurtunity I have now! 
Its a BMW K1200LT.... Nice ride!

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Work from home and drive to airport (hard to carry luggage).


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I wanted to get one of these. Clicky thing My Dw said I'd look like a dork and the neighbors would laugh.

Brad


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

pretty pricey for a 30 mile range scooter. I ahve been looking at a susuki 250cc road bike. it costs 3295 list and will get about 75mpg and can drive on the highway.
Awoman a my work drives on almost everyday rain or shine.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DH tries to ride his Harley to work a couple of times a week, but he works for a new home builder and needs to have tools handy.

We've been toying with the idea of finding a classic (68 or 69) convertible VW Beetle for around town. 
I want one in candy apple red really bad!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> I wanted to get one of these. Clicky thing My Dw said I'd look like a dork and the neighbors would laugh.
> 
> Brad


Let them laugh....as you keep $$$ gas money in your pocket for more MODS to your Outback!!!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I have been really thinking about getting one. I have only riden dirt bikes when I was a kid. Never a street bike. I had a co-worker that sold a Honda Rebel 250 about 3 years ago for dirt cheap, but I didn't have a place to keep it and we were getting ready to buy a new house. I really wish I had gotten that then. That would have been the PERFECT bike to learn on.

I only live about 8 miles from work, so my gas usage is not too high, but any help would be good.

I keep thinking about some of those scooters, but with traffic around here, I would get run over quickly.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've always wanted a Goldwing....but at 21 K, I'd have to ride it about 125 years to break even.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

AZ still has no helmet law and people are nuts driving here....not sure why when most of us came from snow and rain. They did a news article about a woman who purchased a 3500.00 dollar scooter to save gas rather than drive her suburban. She can't take the scooter to her work because freeway and so she is using it for errands and she will have to take her kids one at a time now to all their events and school activities....(two teenagers) they think their mom is crazy as now they have to ride on the back. I think way too much money to justify as can't carry too many groceries on a scooter so still probably going to take suburban to store and then to work. 3500.00 can buy a lot of gas and add registration and insurance on top of that.

Cristy


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, I'm thinking about it with a 53 mile per day commute, but it is a scary proposition since it is mostly freeway. The early morning is no problem as I travel before the crazies get out and it gets crowded, but the afternoon is more crowded. I could travel the HOV lane since motorbikes are allowed, but there are so many people who disregard the multiple passenger rule and just use it as a high speed lane instead.

For now I have swapped vehicles with my wife. I'm driving her minivan, and she drives my 2500HD. It's saving me around $6 per day or $120 a month at today's fuel prices.

The timing of this post is interesting. This morning coming in I saw the object of my motorcycle affections: a BMW R1200 RT!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

How about a a plain old Bicycle? Right now I'm only filling up once a month so it's not to bad. I use to commute and fill up 7 to 8 times a week, so glad Kodak closed our Lab and I got this job close to home.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I won't go to a motorcycle, because of the danger/lack of protection in an accident. However, I DO love idea of a Honda Goldwing Trike. But, my stepdaughter told me about these (she, apparently misread the price....thought it was around $4,000!!). It'd be hard to justify, for sure, but sure is cool-looking!!
http://www.rtrikes.com/SlipperAppletPro/181.html
I did invest in a gas-powered golf cart for use inside the gated community I live in. I have to drive about 1 1/2 miles to/from the rec center (indoor heated pool) and to the mail box, and those short trips add up. Here's my new ride, but add a fold-down rear seat that makes a platform, a fold-down windshield, headlights, individually-keyed, and a rear guard!







Plus, it's FUN and much safer than the 4-wheeler Jimmy wanted.
http://www.discoverthedrive.com/
To save gas, I've also started "coasting" down long grades up here in the mountains!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

I have had a Suzuki DL-650 (Wee-Strom) for a few years now, a solid 60-65 mpg. This bike rocks on the highway plenty of power for all types of driving.

A lot safer than those 30mph scooters that can't get out of their own way, very dangerous.

Ron W.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We bought a used TTR230 dual sport that the DH uses to commute. It works great for him because he has no freeway to go on to get to work. He is averaging 50 mpg versus he 12 mpg in the TV - we purchased it used for $2,000


----------



## cgs500 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a BMW '03 R 1150 RT and use it for commutes involving Interstate travel







.

Last year I broke the Honda Helix that I bought back in 87 out of mothballs. This was so my 5 yo could ride with me but I find myself using it quite a bit for short trips. I gets 70 mpg and will do 70 mph (not the most comfortable 70 in the world), I don't like taking it on the freeway since it doesn't like crosswinds or big truck traffic.

I would not suggest anyone get a scooter sized bike for regular freeway travel. Yes it can be done but it is not very stable, the tire size and weight just isn't there.


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

Just got a Suzuki S50 cruiser over the weekend, got my permit the week before and now I'm learning to ride it. If I got rid of my truck that would mean no more Outback! We just couldn't have that! so instead of $70 a week in gas for taking the truck to work I should be down to $20 a week for the motorcycle, plus it's fun to ride. Just another toy that I'd rather be paying for instead of gas


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

girard482 said:


> Just got a Suzuki S50 cruiser over the weekend, got my permit the week before and now I'm learning to ride it. If I got rid of my truck that would mean no more Outback! We just couldn't have that! so instead of $70 a week in gas for taking the truck to work I should be down to $20 a week for the motorcycle, plus it's fun to ride. Just another toy that I'd rather be paying for instead of gas


I looked real close at the S50 but I put a deposit on an Suzuki M50 this past weekend, it's a real nice bike.


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

My DW finally relented and allowed me to get my first bike in over twenty years. I picked up my Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Classic LT on Thursday night. I haven't had time to take pictures yet, so here's a stock photo of the Pearl Crystal White/Metallic Titanium color scheme I've been riding around town the last few days.







Much better mileage than my Jeep was getting!


----------

